# what's the difference between 105, sora, tiagra, dura-ace and ultegra?



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I know this is a dumb question, but I am totally new to the road bikes. Well bicycle in general. :blush2: I keep hearing 105 components, sora, tiagra, dura-ace and ultegra AND I am assuming they are shifters. Can anyone tell me the differences between those? 

Thank you!


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

lego2000 said:


> I know this is a dumb question, but I am totally new to the road bikes. Well bicycle in general. :blush2: I keep hearing 105 components, sora, tiagra, dura-ace and ultegra AND I am assuming they are shifters. Can anyone tell me the differences between those?
> 
> Thank you!



They are all shifting/component lines- those are the Shimano ones.....Campy and SRAM have their own.....

Sora is entry level shimano road bike components.....not a great package, but okay..
Tiagra is the next step up, but not a lot..

105 is the first of the good groups. to be honest, it's all any of us ever really need.

Ultegra is the next one after that....slightly lighter than 105, but I can't tell any difference in shifting performance....

Dura Ace is the top of the line Shimano component line....lightweight, and shifts a little better than 105/Ultegra. 

This is just a rough generalization, and by no means comprehensive. Component packages are MORE than just shifters however....it involves your crankset, chain, derailleurs, and rear cogs, as well as the brakes.

:thumbsup:


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oh I should*



physasst said:


> They are all shifting/component lines- those are the Shimano ones.....Campy and SRAM have their own.....
> 
> Sora is entry level shimano road bike components.....not a great package, but okay..
> Tiagra is the next step up, but not a lot..
> ...



clarify, these are the INTEGRATED Shimano component packages....or STI.:thumbsup:


----------



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for information. Very helpful. I am supposed to go check out used road bike today and it has all Ultegra components and carbon frame. 2004 Trek 5200. 



physasst said:


> They are all shifting/component lines- those are the Shimano ones.....Campy and SRAM have their own.....
> 
> Sora is entry level shimano road bike components.....not a great package, but okay..
> Tiagra is the next step up, but not a lot..
> ...


----------



## jerm182 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just buy the Sora and upgrade one part at a time, one step at a time -- i.e. go from Sora to 105 to Ultegra to Dura Ace. Then start over with the SRAM and Campy stuff. You'll be an expert on all the parts, you'll get to know your LBS folks really well, and you'll get to spend a ton of money, which is what this is really all about.

...or you could just get the bike with the Ultegra stuff you mentioned...but then you'd never know what you were missing, and you'd probably spend more time riding than shopping - boo!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Check out www.shimano.com


----------

